# Ipad and Amazon videos?



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Can the videos that Amazon offers be played on my Ipad?  I have the basic Netflix account (but not for videos), but it seems like more of the things I want to watch on Netflix are available for DVD only (which I can get by upgrading my account with Netflix).  Since I already have Amazon Prime, wasn't sure if the Amazon items were compatible with my Ipad.  Thanks for any info you can provide!

Miss Crabtree


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

No, not without Flash Player. A weakness of our beloved iPads.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You can get the Photon (or Photron) app, which is a browser that can do flash.  It's about $5.  I bought it in November but actually prefer to watch videos on my 17" laptop, so I only tried it once to get Amazon instant download.  The picture quality wasn't great, but I don't recall which video I tried on it.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

The summary is no.  At least not without some alternatives that are not all that stable or require some significant tweaking.


----------

